# 2019 Turkey Season: 2 bird limit, 2 weeks shorter



## Gut_Pile

Go ahead and plan on it

It's happening


----------



## Huntinfool

I'm probably in the minority here, but I would welcome that change with open arms.  Georgia is not the same turkey state that it was 15 years ago.  Increased hunter numbers along with exploding populations of all the things that like to kill poults and eat eggs is not a good combination.


----------



## NUTT

Good


----------



## XIronheadX

2 bird limit is fine. Shortening the season is foolish. I'll just leave the gun at home and hunt them with a camera for weeks on end.

If they want to improve turkey hunting make a 10 predator death requirement. Decoys, and enclosed blinds to be set ablaze. Make it turkey hunting again.


----------



## bowboy1989

why do you think we should plan on it? Just Curious


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

XIronheadX said:


> 2 bird limit is fine. Shortening the season is foolish. I'll just leave the gun at home and hunt them with a camera for weeks on end.
> 
> If they want to improve turkey hunting make a 10 predator death requirement. Decoys, and enclosed blinds to be set ablaze. Make it turkey hunting again.




You prob start 2 weeks early anyways dont ya?


----------



## kmckinnie

Funny. I bet most turkey hunters don’t kill but 1 a year in ga. A lot never kill one even using decks sitting in blinds.


----------



## XIronheadX

sowgabuckstalker said:


> You prob start 2 weeks early anyways dont ya?



The season could have been over in 2 weeks. The whole point being, it's more fun to call them in, than to say "boom". FYI I never carried a gun this year.


----------



## XIronheadX

kmckinnie said:


> Funny. I bet most turkey hunters don’t kill but 1 a year in ga. A lot never kill one even using decks sitting in blinds.



I know of a bunch that sit in blinds. Otherwise they'd never kill one Kmac.


----------



## DRBugman85

Gut_Pile said:


> Go ahead and plan on it
> 
> It's happening


And this came from Who.


----------



## DRBugman85

Killing mature gobblers has no impact on the population predators do and cutting the season 2 weeks is Ludacris the hens started nesting the end of March in South Georgia. Looks like vacation will be the fist 2 weeks of the season instead of the 1st and last week next year 4 me.


----------



## Buckman18

I’m glad the State doesn’t base regs on forum posters... you’d think the deer and turkeys are endangered animals reading some of this nonsense.


----------



## Gut_Pile

take a ride through any part of the piedmont in march-may and tell me how many turkeys you see in fields.

I promise you it won't be 1/10th of what you would have seen 10 years ago.


----------



## Gut_Pile

And the state isn't basing this on forum posters. There has been a study going on in the SE for the past 5 years by several different agencies on what is causing the decrease in the wild turkey population here.

Tennessee has already started making changes. They have removed hen harvest during the fall season starting this year and they are going to a 2 bird limit next season. They are also looking at shortening the season.

Bama will be 3 birds by 2020

SC will be 4/1-5/1 and 3 birds state wide next season. It is currently 3/20-5/5 and 3 birds.


----------



## brittonl

If it happens, I think it’s reasonable & appropriate


----------



## Gut_Pile

I agree

I believe that killing gobblers in the spring doesn't effect the population, IF you have gobblers (ie jakes and poults) to replace the ones getting killed.

Right not we aren't having good enough hatches to replace the ones getting killed at a steady enough pace to keep the population stable. So....we need to shoot less of them.


----------



## Buckman18

Gut_Pile said:


> And the state isn't basing this on forum posters. There has been a study going on in the SE for the past 5 years by several different agencies on what is causing the decrease in the wild turkey population here.
> 
> Tennessee has already started making changes. They have removed hen harvest during the fall season starting this year and they are going to a 2 bird limit next season. They are also looking at shortening the season.
> 
> Bama will be 3 birds by 2020
> 
> SC will be 4/1-5/1 and 3 birds state wide next season. It is currently 3/20-5/5 and 3 birds.



Shortening the season and reducing the limit will have a net 0% impact. None. Nada. Very few hunters tag out, and roughly half don’t even fill one tag. And killings hens in GA has never been legal in my lifetime.


----------



## Gut_Pile

I didn't say GA was removing hens. Tennessee is

Read the post, there has been a study done in the SOUTHEAST

You will be seeing changes coming from several states over the next couple of years.


----------



## Gut_Pile

The DNR and legislation can only control so much

They can't make people stop cutting trees on land they own. They can't make timber companies burn. They can't make people buy coon dogs and start hunting. They can't make people start trapping.

The one thing they can try to control is the amount of game taken and the time allotted to hunting said game.

Season length and bag limit reduction is really their only option to TRY to help.

It might not work, but we can't simply keep doing what we are doing. The turkeys are in trouble, and if you can't see that, you aren't looking hard enough.


----------



## spurrs and racks

*bandaid*

this will not help or hurt the population.

2 birds is a good season and hunting after May 1st is a crap shoot anyway.

This is not a solution to what has happened to the turkey population. Typical reaction that really should have their efforts put somewhere else.

Hunters who shoot 5 yotes in the offseason should big game hunt for free that fall and the spring the following year.

s&r


----------



## deast1988

I saw a 10,000 bird reported harvest. And DNR trying to say 50% compliance so did 20,000 birds get taken this spring?


----------



## brittonl

deast1988 said:


> I saw a 10,000 bird reported harvest. And DNR trying to say 50% compliance so did 20,000 birds get taken this spring?



Lol, we were discussing this on another thread and it ended up getting weird ...


----------



## Gut_Pile

deast1988 said:


> I saw a 10,000 bird reported harvest. And DNR trying to say 50% compliance so did 20,000 birds get taken this spring?



2016 - 11,225 turkeys reported, 16,000 estimated harvest
2017 - 11,750 turkeys reported, 26,000 estimated harvest
2018 - 11,900 turkeys reported, TBD


----------



## HD28

Gut_Pile said:


> Go ahead and plan on it
> 
> It's happening



I would welcome that myself!

Something needs to be done because something IS going on with turkey populations declining!


----------



## HD28

Gut_Pile said:


> The DNR and legislation can only control so much
> 
> They can't make people stop cutting trees on land they own. They can't make timber companies burn. They can't make people buy coon dogs and start hunting. They can't make people start trapping.
> 
> The one thing they can try to control is the amount of game taken and the time allotted to hunting said game.
> 
> Season length and bag limit reduction is really their only option to TRY to help.
> 
> It might not work, but we can't simply keep doing what we are doing. The turkeys are in trouble, and if you can't see that, you aren't looking hard enough.



Well said!


----------



## mizzippi jb

I don't mind cutting the number of gobbkers down, but man I hope they don't do anything with may.  I don't even start hunting hard til April 20th.


----------



## Worlldbeater

I tag out before May so that won't be a problem for me, but I know others who will have withdrawal problems if they take away the May part of the season.  The only thing holding the turkey numbers back around my land is deer hunters on the clubs by me shooting them during deer season because they are eating their deer corn.  We control varmits by trapping, coon hunting with dogs and game calls.


----------



## fountain

Buckman18 said:


> Very few hunters tag out, and roughly half don’t even fill one tag.




Keep thinking this.  For all those that you know that dont tag out, I know folks that cover that for them...and then some.  Guess I hang out and know a bunch of rogues though.


----------



## fountain

I'm all for this Will.  The way it's been going, I'm lucky to kill two a spring.  Season is too long as it is.   May is typically so hot and the gobblers are typically done by then.  Although,  I will est those words for this spring.  I had a bird work in and gobble all the way into the gun the last afternoon of the season and saw several die the last week of the season.   Typically this isnt the way it happens, but I guess there are times it does.
Cutting the limit to 2 may help some and shortening the season may.  I just hope it doesn't come in any later becaus I dont know if I could wait until April to start hunting!  January and February are pretty dull, mid March is a special time of year to me


----------



## sea trout

I'm tired of readin decoy's and blinds are the problem!!!
Those who think so may watch tv and see the huntin shows .
I've probably hunted around 30 mornins this 2018 season. Out of those I've used decoys probably 10 or 12 times. out of those...1 big gobbler came in to beat up a struttin jake decoy. The rest....the gobblers came in, saw the decoys and left!!!!
Blinds are good for kids, rain and they're not even any different in the success rate!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

I expect them to cut the limit back to 2 I have said that for a few years now. Now  if they change the season they need to adjust it based on where you are at. Up here in the mountains the birds are 2-3 weeks behind those in middle to south Georgia. The last week they were HAMMERING hard and I'd bet you a cool drink I could get up and go tomorrow morning and get on a gobbling bird. If they do any adjusting to our season up here they need to take 2 weeks from the start of the season not the end. But to be honest none of that is gonna make a difference, the harvest is not the problem it's loss of habitat and predators.


----------



## Buckman18

Gut_Pile said:


> 2016 - 11,225 turkeys reported, 16,000 estimated harvest
> 2017 - 11,750 turkeys reported, 26,000 estimated harvest
> 2018 - 11,900 turkeys reported, TBD



 Not a lot of deviation in this 3-year average... Again, changing season dates and bag limit will have a net 0% impact... Hunter harvest and the length of our season is a non issue. The numbers speak for themselves. If the property YOU hunt is shot out, either manage it better or change.

BTW, estimated harvest data from 20 years ago is remarkably similar to the past 3 years.


----------



## sea trout

Buckman18 said:


> Not a lot of deviation in this 3-year average... Again, changing season dates and bag limit will have a net 0% impact... Hunter harvest and the length of our season is a non issue. The numbers speak for themselves. If the property YOU hunt is shot out, either manage it better or change.



I 100 percent agree with you, especially the LAST SENTENCE!!!!
My turkey properties are managed fine! The management and bird population is a product of my own decisions!
Everyone who can, make sound decisions on your huntin land!!
I understand some can't, on public land or small tracts with too much killin neighbors.


----------



## turkeykirk

fountain said:


> Keep thinking this.  For all those that you know that dont tag out, I know folks that cover that for them...and then some.  Guess I hang out and know a bunch of rogues though.



Do you use the DNR Turn In Poachers hotline or do you just overlook it. People who kill more than their limit steal from all legal hunters.


----------



## fountain

They know


----------



## Nicodemus

fountain said:


> Keep thinking this.  For all those that you know that dont tag out, I know folks that cover that for them...and then some.  Guess I hang out and know a bunch of rogues though.





A good many of them are my kinfolk all through that country. That bunch of rogues spans 175 years or more. I know this for a fact.

Mean too.


----------



## fountain

Yep.  Not really my business what they do.  Same goes for deer.  It's not just me and my area, it's all over.  The "cover" more ground than I do


----------



## Gut_Pile

Buckman18 said:


> Not a lot of deviation in this 3-year average... Again, changing season dates and bag limit will have a net 0% impact... Hunter harvest and the length of our season is a non issue. The numbers speak for themselves. If the property YOU hunt is shot out, either manage it better or change.
> 
> BTW, estimated harvest data from 20 years ago is remarkably similar to the past 3 years.



Not a lot of deviation in what’s being checked in but there is a lot in what is being estimated. 

I have no problems killing turkeys on the properties I hunt, but I hunt some of the best managed properties in the counties I hunt. 

And the amount of hunters compared to 20 years ago is not remarkably similar, so the harvest being the same is weighed more to what I am saying. More hunters killing the same amount of turkeys. Which means less turkeys killed  per hunter. 

Do some research, this is a problem. I’ll be glad to site SEVERAL resources for you tomorrow when I get back to my computer.


----------



## fountain

Have the harvest numbers ever been remotely accurate?  Now is about the closest they ever have been and I still say it's about 40-50%.  Numbers are down plain and simple.  When you hear many people talking about it and they know what they had 20 years ago and see what it is now, I take their word.


----------



## goblr77

Glad to see it. I wish they’d outlaw decoys while they’re at it. That would thin out some hunters and help things out.


----------



## fountain

No it wouldn't.  I'd still use it if I saw fit for the situation.   No use in outlawing them, or blind for that matter, if that's what folks desire to use to kill their limit.

By chance have you ever hunted a gobbler with a bow?


----------



## Buckman18

Gut_Pile said:


> Not a lot of deviation in what’s being checked in but there is a lot in what is being estimated.
> 
> I have no problems killing turkeys on the properties I hunt, but I hunt some of the best managed properties in the counties I hunt.
> 
> And the amount of hunters compared to 20 years ago is not remarkably similar, so the harvest being the same is weighed more to what I am saying. More hunters killing the same amount of turkeys. Which means less turkeys killed  per hunter.
> 
> Do some research, this is a problem. I’ll be glad to site SEVERAL resources for you tomorrow when I get back to my computer.



Not as many hunters now as in 2001... you were correct in that the number of turkey hunters is not remarkably similar. There are many fewer today. ~80,000 in 2001 vs ~54,000 today based on these two publications.

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/south/georgia/2018-georgia-spring-turkey-hunting-outlook-2/

http://georgiawildlife.com/sites/de...mmaries/turkey/TurkeyProductionSurvey2001.pdf


Again, hunter impact is a non issue. Reducing the bag limit and length of season will result in a net 0% impact. Effectively managing your habitat and controlling the predators on your property is the ticket to more turkeys.


----------



## antharper

Taking out as many predators as possible will help a lot , but I say if they are gonna do any modifications to the season or bag limit they should also make jakes off limits , people bash blinds and decoys and say anyone can kill turkeys that way  , I believe anyone that hunts enough can get a limit of jakes in one set sooner or later


----------



## bowboy1989

fountain said:


> Keep thinking this.  For all those that you know that dont tag out, I know folks that cover that for them...and then some.  Guess I hang out and know a bunch of rogues though.



hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bowboy1989

fountain said:


> I'm all for this Will.  The way it's been going, I'm lucky to kill two a spring.  Season is too long as it is.   May is typically so hot and the gobblers are typically done by then.  Although,  I will est those words for this spring.  I had a bird work in and gobble all the way into the gun the last afternoon of the season and saw several die the last week of the season.   Typically this isnt the way it happens, but I guess there are times it does.
> Cutting the limit to 2 may help some and shortening the season may.  I just hope it doesn't come in any later becaus I dont know if I could wait until April to start hunting!  January and February are pretty dull, mid March is a special time of year to me


----------



## bangbird

Too much heavy rains in May 4 years in a row and it's happening again especially if this tropical system moves up.


----------



## brittonl

Will, you kept a pretty good harvest count throughout the season ... how many birds were reported in the month of May?


----------



## Duff

Unicoidawg said:


> I expect them to cut the limit back to 2 I have said that for a few years now. Now  if they change the season they need to adjust it based on where you are at. Up here in the mountains the birds are 2-3 weeks behind those in middle to south Georgia. The last week they were HAMMERING hard and I'd bet you a cool drink I could get up and go tomorrow morning and get on a gobbling bird. If they do any adjusting to our season up here they need to take 2 weeks from the start of the season not the end. But to be honest none of that is gonna make a difference, the harvest is not the problem it's loss of habitat and predators.



This^^^



mizzippi jb said:


> I don't mind cutting the number of gobbkers down, but man I hope they don't do anything with may.  I don't even start hunting hard til April 20th.



And this^^^


----------



## PappyHoel

Good


----------



## Gut_Pile

brittonl said:


> Will, you kept a pretty good harvest count throughout the season ... how many birds were reported in the month of May?



On April 30th there had been 10,426 checked in.

Ended up with a little over 11,900 so roughly 1,500 in May


----------



## Gut_Pile

Buckman18 said:


> Effectively managing your habitat and controlling the predators on your property is the ticket to more turkeys.



I agree with you 100%. The problem is most people are restricted on what they can do to manage habitat. The majority of people that turkey hunt are hunting public ground or timber leased land. 

Public land you can't trap nor can you manage the ground.

Timber leases you can trap, but nearly every timber company out there does not allow burning.

The thing is we have a problem, there is no denying that. And as I mentioned before, the DNR can only do so much. Lowering the limit and shortening the season are their options. So that is what they are going to do.


----------



## whitetailfreak

I'd hate to lose May. Primetime in my neck of the woods.


----------



## goblr77

fountain said:


> No it wouldn't.  I'd still use it if I saw fit for the situation.   No use in outlawing them, or blind for that matter, if that's what folks desire to use to kill their limit.
> 
> By chance have you ever hunted a gobbler with a bow?




I've hunted turkeys with decoys and with the use of a blind, still do at times. I'm not totally against it. What I am totally against is all the new hunters, who have zero turkey hunting and calling skills, that can ONLY kill turkeys using strutting decoys. Those are the ones bragging all over social media with the "can't stop the flop" Michael Waddell crap. Most of them are lazy hunters and I know for a fact a large majority of them would quit if killing birds with those tactics didn't come so easy. Less turkeys killed by hunters means a better turkey population down the road. Killing gobblers does affect turkey numbers when gobblers aren't available to breed hens. We have more turkey hunters now than we ever have. I don't care what the data says. I started turkey hunting in 1996 and only knew of a handful of turkey hunters. We had plenty of turkeys in the southwest region of the state and rarely did I ever see another hunter or have to compete with others for turkey rights on land. I still manage to kill my share of birds but it's a lot more aggravating due to people crawling all over some of the places I hunt and the lack of birds overall.


----------



## fountain

Hey, they gotta learn somehow and I figure they will "grow" out of that stage.  I still dont understand why folks think that a Jake or stutter decoy or even a fan is a guaranteed tactic on a gobbler.  IT ISN'T.   Just because they can see the decoy or fan doesn't mean they will come.  I never had one come to my Jake or a fan this spring.  I like to kill turkeys...plain and simple.  I like to use different tactics on different days.  If one will run in to a fan and give me a good rush, I'm doing it.  I tried several this spring and saw poor results.  Some of those situations I figured would be a guarantee...nope.  I had the same results with my dsd Jake decoy as well.  NOTHING is a guarantee with Turkey hunting.  That's about the only fact I can provide.  
Sometimes a visual is what's needed to deal the deal.  I will use what I feel is necessary and it paid off late season a few times on a few different setups on some hard hunted gobblers.  

I agree about the hunter numbers.  They are at an all time high right now.  More than ever.  I feel Turkey hunting has became a fad sport, very similar to the duck hunting.  Just as was said on TV last night...Turkey hunting is a filler to most.  More people are hunting in general now, and more want to dabble with something else or have something to hunt in the spring  therefore more people are in the Turkey woods.


----------



## Gut_Pile

goblr77 said:


> We have more turkey hunters now than we ever have. I don't care what the data says.



I agree 100% Myles

Some buddies and I were talking about this the other day. There might have been more people that went a time or two back in the day and when asked "did you turkey hunt?" they said yes.

But today there are far more people that hunt all year long and far more people actually kill turkeys. In 2008 I was the only person that I knew of in my high school that was a turkey hunter. Now several of those folks that used to tell me "I can't believe you hunt those things" go all spring and they post pics all throughout the year with dead gobblers in front of their blinds


----------



## sea trout

I agree more turkey hunters are in the woods.
I'm greedy but shouldn't be...I know that feelin is wrong.

True story's on decoys and why imo I believe they are a non issue if y'all want to read.
I took my 9yr old son for youth weekend. Didn't use decoys. Heard gobblers with hens and did not get a bird to come in.

Openin day I went by myself. No decoys. Bird gobbled his head off all alone in the roost. I called. He came runnin in and I killed him.

Easter mornin brought my son. Put decoys in food plot, hen and jake. Birds gobblin from roost all different directions. I start callin.  Son lays down and falls asleep. 20 minutes and 1st bird comes in behind us, looks out in the food plot and leaves. 30 min later 2nd and 3rd bird come in together behind us, get to where they can see the food plot and leave. 30minutes later, 4th bird comes in from behind us, he is the only one to walk out of the woods into food plot edge. He spins around a couple times confused, then starts spook putting and leaves.

Week or so later. Got jake and hen out in hay field. 2 hens walkin the fence line 100 yards away, gobbler follows them but looks down and sees jake. His hens keep goin. Gobbler wants to go with them but can't stand it and struts 100 yards all the way down to jake!!! Very fun!!!

Next day different farm. Same jake and hen out. 3 gobblers come in as a group. Everyone of them scared of the decoys and take a different route around!!! No kill!!!

Next day different farm. No decoys. Start calling to roosted birds.
Big fat gobbler comes in wandering around lookin for source of the sound and I kill him.

I just don't see the advantages to decoys!!! They've hurt me more than help!!! My huntin buddies they experience the same. They don't even use them any more because of the negative affects!


----------



## Joe Overby

mizzippi jb said:


> I don't mind cutting the number of gobbkers down, but man I hope they don't do anything with may.  I don't even start hunting hard til April 20th.



You and me both. They can have the first month of the season...its a waste for us year after year. Birds didn't get right till May 1 this year...but the last 2 weeks was on fire!


----------



## Buckman18

Gut_Pile said:


> The thing is we have a problem, there is no denying that. And as I mentioned before, the DNR can only do so much. Lowering the limit and shortening the season are their options. So that is what they are going to do.



I disagree. There is no problem. Bird populations go up and down, like fish populations. And I posted data from this year and 2001 that’s shows there are FEWER turkey hunters today than years ago.

The State of Georgia isn’t going to change bag limits or season dates because that would have a net 0% impact good or bad. That would be like taking a football bat to play tennis.... ineffective and doesn’t help matters at all. Ask Chuck Sykes. He studies these matters for a living.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Then why is Alabama looking at going to a 3 bird limit?


----------



## Gut_Pile

https://www.popsci.com/wild-turkey-decline#page-2

"The wild turkey population peaked around 2001 at around 6.7 million birds in North America. But in the years since, it has dropped by about 15 percent. The eastern wild turkey—the most abundant subspecies, which reigns east of the Mississippi River—appears to be declining across parts of the Northeast, Southeast, and Midwest."


----------



## Gut_Pile

http://www.nwtf.org/hunt/article/4-wild-turkey-populations

"But, today turkey numbers are down and are estimated at between 6 and 6.2 million birds. Why has the overall turkey count dropped 15 percent? These recent declines may not be long-term, but they do warrant close monitoring."


----------



## Jody Hawk

This won't accomplish a thing other than saving a gobbler or two here and there. Plan on that.


----------



## Gut_Pile

http://www.wildturkeyreport.com/thoughts-on-proposed-changes-to-alabama-bag-limits-season

"As many of my fellow Alabama turkey hunters are beginning to discover, the state is mulling recommendations from Auburn University to lower the bag limit from five turkeys to three, and most shockingly, shorten the season to April 1-April 30, based on their data from a mere 18 months into a five year study."


----------



## Gut_Pile

Jody Hawk said:


> This won't accomplish a thing other than saving a gobbler or two here and there. Plan on that.



Isn't it worth it then? With the horrible hatches, we need more gobblers around to hunt and to breed.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Our turkey decline goes deeper than hunting. Your average Joe don't kill a limit as it is.


----------



## Gut_Pile

I agree

Nothing in me believes that it is just due to harvest.

Habitat comes first, I know that.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Like I mentioned a few pages back

The DNR cannot make people trap. The DNR cannot make timber companies quit cutting. The DNR cannot make timber companies burn. The DNR can set season length and bag limits

Why not give it a shot?


----------



## Jody Hawk

If they do anything, I wish they would do a study on a big WMA like Cedar Creek or Redlands and see how it effects the turkeys there before they implement it state wide.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Jody Hawk said:


> If they do anything, I wish they would do a study on a big WMA like Cedar Creek or Redlands and see how it effects the turkeys there before they implement it state wide.



From another thread. Not harvest related, but predator related.



au7126 said:


> UGA is doing study on BF Grant on nesting success. They put tracking on  13 hens and 4 of them moved on our land. Of the 9 on BFG all nest were raided and eggs destroyed. One hen set another nest and it was raided again. The students doing the research verified possums, coons and coyotes were the culprits. We have had a trapper on our land 2 times a year for the last year and thinned the population of these predators big time. The 4 nests on us all hatched and had 9-10 per nest. They were to monitor poults till they were 10 days old.
> On an old but sore subject they did offer the same coyote would take on average 10 to 11 deer fawns


----------



## Arrow3

I just joined a 2000 acre club that is supposed to have a good turkey population.  I'm gonna see if I can't kill a good many predators on it to help them out. I'm gonna take out several coons for sure.


----------



## brittonl

Gut_Pile said:


> On April 30th there had been 10,426 checked in.
> 
> Ended up with a little over 11,900 so roughly 1,500 in May



Yep, and if you were to use others roughly saying 40-60% reporting this would put us around 3,000 + birds. Plus the fact these birds would be completing any late season breeding and likely allow for more mature birds the following season (Jakes, etc). And allow the woods to be less uninterrupted doing prime nesting periods. I’m still puzzled how this would be a net 0% affect? Not to mention, this would allow us all 2 weeks to predator hunt more  

I’m with Will on this one, and yes I realize it’s not the main problem nor a perfect solution. But I would like to see more conservation efforts made by the state and us all to help these birds we all love so much. That’s the one thing I’m sure we can all agree on. Loosing May will encourage me to head more out of state for sure.


----------



## M Sharpe

It wouldn't bother me a bit if they cut a week off the front and 1 off the back and dropped it to a two bird limit!!
I've to talked to my game warden buddy and he's heard nothing of this though.
Funny how GA was supposed to have 400,000 birds a few years ago. Then it dropped to 350,000. Now 300,000. Those figures we're just pulled out of the air!!!


----------



## Buckman18

brittonl said:


> Yep, and if you were to use others roughly saying 40-60% reporting this would put us around 3,000 + birds. Plus the fact these birds would be completing any late season breeding and likely allow for more mature birds the following season (Jakes, etc). And allow the woods to be less uninterrupted doing prime nesting periods. I’m still puzzled how this would be a net 0% affect? Not to mention, this would allow us all 2 weeks to predator hunt more  .




Ok ok, you got me... 3,000 birds and a statewide population of over 300,000 turkeys. A net <1% difference...

1 good nesting year and all this talk goes away quickly...


----------



## sman

2 birds is fine. I travel usually. 

If they are worried about us killing too many ban full strut decoys.  I'd go out on a limb and say the harvest drops 30 to 40%.  Then have game wardens give the lakes a break until mid April. Have em worry about turkeys and baiting the first 2 weeks. 2 of the birds I killed this year were full of corn.


----------



## XIronheadX

sman said:


> 2 birds is fine. I travel usually.
> 
> If they are worried about us killing too many ban full strut decoys.  I'd go out on a limb and say the harvest drops 30 to 40%.  Then have game wardens give the lakes a break until mid April. Have em worry about turkeys and baiting the first 2 weeks. 2 of the birds I killed this year were full of corn.



True. Ban blinds with the decoy and it drops 50% on the property I frequent. That would be a few gobblers extra for next year because they wouldn't kill one otherwise. And more than likely be a 25 increase in huntable birds next season. 

No matter how you slice it, it's part of the equation. Hatches, harvests, methods used to harvest, predators, habitat. It's best to improve the odds and know what you have before you start shooting.


----------



## kmckinnie

I have been preparing BkW for the blind band. We make natural blinds now at strutt zones.


----------



## kmckinnie

Ucant stop BkW !!


----------



## kmckinnie

1 of 2 birds this year.


----------



## meatseeker

Just an observation and thought. Does anyone think that something is killing the hens and not the gobblers?
Seems wierd but here at my house the turkey numbers are as high as they’ve ever been. (18 years I’ve been here,
200 acres)
..... but the gobblers outnumber the hens easily 6 to 1 for
The last few years. Where it used to be the other way around. All I see is gobblers anymore. Sounds like a hunters dream but you gotta have hens. Now maybe the hens just don’t come on this property much.  But another place I hunt it seems to be the same way. This has been my observations the last few years and this is all four seasons. 
Anyway, reckon there could be something causing a high mortality rate in hens that’s not affecting gobblers? Sounds crazy right. I know the gobblers had to come from hens. But this past year I had 21 gobblers at my house all 3 year olds I’d guess. Big beards ands spurs. Saw them regularly. And only 2 jakes. 
Sounds like a stretch but seems like the hens are declining worse than the gobblers.


----------



## lampern

They are going to enact an experimental season on the Oconee National Forest to see if changing season dates has an impact


----------



## Garnto88

21 gobblers All 3 year olds??


----------



## meatseeker

Garnto88 said:


> 21 gobblers All 3 year olds??



Yep. I have been watching em for Several years. Countless videos. I haven’t killed any here in several years. Just like watching em anymore. Only seen a handful of hens this year. Had a big gang of hens up till a couple years ago. Can’t speak for other areas but the hens are disappearing at a high rate. Maybe they are getting killed on the nest. Only seen a couple of poults the last 2 years. Only reason the gobblers were here is I haven’t killed them. And  property around me gets hunted very little.


----------



## tknight

meatseeker said:


> Just an observation and thought. Does anyone think that something is killing the hens and not the gobblers?
> Seems wierd but here at my house the turkey numbers are as high as they’ve ever been. (18 years I’ve been here,
> 200 acres)
> ..... but the gobblers outnumber the hens easily 6 to 1 for
> The last few years. Where it used to be the other way around. All I see is gobblers anymore. Sounds like a hunters dream but you gotta have hens. Now maybe the hens just don’t come on this property much.  But another place I hunt it seems to be the same way. This has been my observations the last few years and this is all four seasons.
> Anyway, reckon there could be something causing a high mortality rate in hens that’s not affecting gobblers? Sounds crazy right. I know the gobblers had to come from hens. But this past year I had 21 gobblers at my house all 3 year olds I’d guess. Big beards ands spurs. Saw them regularly. And only 2 jakes.
> Sounds like a stretch but seems like the hens are declining worse than the gobblers.




Maybe your observations are related to the increasing amount of predators, killing nesting hens.?.  Seems like a reasonable scenario to me.


----------



## jlt4800

I would welcome those changes myself....something has to be done for sure!


----------



## turkeykirk

sman said:


> 2 birds is fine. I travel usually.
> 
> If they are worried about us killing too many ban full strut decoys.  I'd go out on a limb and say the harvest drops 30 to 40%.  Then have game wardens give the lakes a break until mid April. Have em worry about turkeys and baiting the first 2 weeks. 2 of the birds I killed this year were full of corn.



Do you think the turkeys were being baited so someone could hunt them or just a result of the Southern Zone baiting for deer and hogs? IMO there will be a lot of gobblers killed in the Northern Zone full of corn if the State wide baiting is allowed. Already have to be careful on some of the properties I hunt because of the hog hunters baiting hogs.


----------



## kmckinnie

None of the turkeys we killed in the southern zone had corn. Most that hunt here are from Fla. they quit baiting at the end of deer season. The ones that may come up to hog hunt use dogs around here. That is there sport. I find wheat and oats from our deer plots.


----------



## antharper

*Northern zone*

I killed this bird in northern zone on public land , and know I didn’t put the cracked corn out , but I was in sight of private property , a lot of gobbling that morning !


----------



## antharper

*These should be illegal*

Chufas Are like crack to turkeys ! 3 of us killed 5 within a hundred yards of our chufa patch this season and the last one I killed I could of killed 2 more, already got mine planted for next season !


----------



## Arrow3

2 of the 4 I killed had corn in their craw.


----------



## goshenmountainman

I am all for a reduce in bag limits, turkeys were gobbling good up here in Feb. There was pretty good gobbling up until around last of April, the it slowly shut off. The whole month of May we haven't heard a single gobble and we are out every morning working the farms. But just yesterday two of the farms we have I saw 3 big toms at one and 6 big toms at another all grouped up and eating grass hoppers out of the hay fields. We shoot all coyotes and hogs on sight, never leave them standing is out moto !!


----------



## earlyspur

fountain said:


> Keep thinking this.  For all those that you know that dont tag out, I know folks that cover that for them...and then some.  Guess I hang out and know a bunch of rogues though.



I have this same problem. I know for a fact that somewhere in the neighborhood of around 40-50 gobblers go down each spring between 4 guys (a couple have 5 tags/2 states) who aren't affiliated with each other. These guys have been good friends of mine for a long time and have never treated me wrong outside of this issue. I beg and plead with them, but the response is always, "Some biologist said you can kill them all and they will keep coming back or there are more birds this year on this piece than I have ever seen." I know they say you remain anonymous, but I guess my conscious gets the best of me. So don't pull the old "Have you called the DNR" until you are faced with the question of whether or not you want to be responsible for somebody's fines and license loss who has been cordial and respectful to you outside of killing too many gobblers.


----------



## XIronheadX

earlyspur said:


> I have this same problem. I know for a fact that somewhere in the neighborhood of around 40-50 gobblers go down each spring between 4 guys (a couple have 5 tags/2 states) who aren't affiliated with each other. These guys have been good friends of mine for a long time and have never treated me wrong outside of this issue. I beg and plead with them, but the response is always, "Some biologist said you can kill them all and they will keep coming back or there are more birds this year on this piece than I have ever seen." I know they say you remain anonymous, but I guess my conscious gets the best of me. So don't pull the old "Have you called the DNR" until you are faced with the question of whether or not you want to be responsible for somebody's fines and license loss who has been cordial and respectful to you outside of killing too many gobblers.



I'd never refer to them as a friend. You have to trust a friend. And their character would be a prerequisite. A conscious usually works for the good in a situation, not the bad. They are basically game thieves. I can't see the question of responsibility of fines coming into play, if they are responsible for people spending time and fortunes going out in the woods with less opportunity from illegal activity. If they had any association with me they would be a law abiding turkey hunter or they would be paying fines. I have no desire to call a thief a friend. Selfish and entitled just don't cut it.

I guess the quote about "some biologist" is a fairy tale.


----------



## Gaswamp

earlyspur said:


> I have this same problem. I know for a fact that somewhere in the neighborhood of around 40-50 gobblers go down each spring between 4 guys (a couple have 5 tags/2 states) who aren't affiliated with each other. These guys have been good friends of mine for a long time and have never treated me wrong outside of this issue. I beg and plead with them, but the response is always, "Some biologist said you can kill them all and they will keep coming back or there are more birds this year on this piece than I have ever seen." I know they say you remain anonymous, but I guess my conscious gets the best of me. So don't pull the old "Have you called the DNR" until you are faced with the question of whether or not you want to be responsible for somebody's fines and license loss who has been cordial and respectful to you outside of killing too many gobblers.



All I will say is that I lost a relationship with a good friend and relative over hunting ethics in regards to the bag limit.  Greed is not a good thing..If they are Christians have them read Hebrew 13:16/17 and 1 Peter 4:10.  It changed me and they way I use to be driven to hunt selfishly.  Now I still go but I use it to reach out and strengthen relationships with others by sharing a passion rather than letting it consume me.


----------



## earlyspur

I agree with them being game thieves. They indeed are. To say it angers me would be an understatement, but at the end of the day, these are otherwise law abiding guys who would and have helped me and my family many times. Give the shirt off their back kind of guys. Cant say enough about them positive, outside of this issue. They are not bad people. Its an ethics thing I guess not to mention a ton of work and risk for me to screenshot and date every photo sent to me. Sometimes its just a conversation so you have no evidence to present to authorities. DNR is not going to check that same person every time they come out of the woods. Taking somebody down takes a lot more than, "Hey my buddy Joe said he has already killed his 7th gobbler of the season, yall need to check him." If his tags say 2 birds have been killed when he gets checked, what ground do they have to stand on unless its photos that I have given to them. If a warden shows up with say 5 or 6 photos of birds and presents it to one of them, hmmm wonder where they got all 5 or 6 of the photos (So much for anonymous). Then if the said person lies and says "oh I took a pic with one of my friend's bird" how do you prove that outside of court, which DNR is not even going to go there. Its not as black and white as everybody thinks. I would have to go out of my way (basically undercover for the DNR) to have somebody who has been nice to me my entire life ticketed. Would that person do the same to me and the answer is simply no.


----------



## Gaswamp

earlyspur said:


> I agree with them being game thieves. They indeed are. To say it angers me would be an understatement, but at the end of the day, these are otherwise law abiding guys who would and have helped me and my family many times. Give the shirt off their back kind of guys. Cant say enough about them positive, outside of this issue. They are not bad people. Its an ethics thing I guess not to mention a ton of work and risk for me to screenshot and date every photo sent to me. Sometimes its just a conversation so you have no evidence to present to authorities. DNR is not going to check that same person every time they come out of the woods. Taking somebody down takes a lot more than, "Hey my buddy Joe said he has already killed his 7th gobbler of the season, yall need to check him." If his tags say 2 birds have been killed when he gets checked, what ground do they have to stand on unless its photos that I have given to them. If a warden shows up with say 5 or 6 photos of birds and presents it to one of them, hmmm wonder where they got all 5 or 6 of the photos (So much for anonymous). Then if the said person lies and says "oh I took a pic with one of my friend's bird" how do you prove that outside of court, which DNR is not even going to go there. Its not as black and white as everybody thinks. I would have to go out of my way (basically undercover for the DNR) to have somebody who has been nice to me my entire life ticketed. Would that person do the same to me and the answer is simply no.



Do you ever hunt with them ?


----------



## fountain

earlyspur said:


> I agree with them being game thieves. They indeed are. To say it angers me would be an understatement, but at the end of the day, these are otherwise law abiding guys who would and have helped me and my family many times. Give the shirt off their back kind of guys. Cant say enough about them positive, outside of this issue. They are not bad people. Its an ethics thing I guess not to mention a ton of work and risk for me to screenshot and date every photo sent to me. Sometimes its just a conversation so you have no evidence to present to authorities. DNR is not going to check that same person every time they come out of the woods. Taking somebody down takes a lot more than, "Hey my buddy Joe said he has already killed his 7th gobbler of the season, yall need to check him." If his tags say 2 birds have been killed when he gets checked, what ground do they have to stand on unless its photos that I have given to them. If a warden shows up with say 5 or 6 photos of birds and presents it to one of them, hmmm wonder where they got all 5 or 6 of the photos (So much for anonymous). Then if the said person lies and says "oh I took a pic with one of my friend's bird" how do you prove that outside of court, which DNR is not even going to go there. Its not as black and white as everybody thinks. I would have to go out of my way (basically undercover for the DNR) to have somebody who has been nice to me my entire life ticketed. Would that person do the same to me and the answer is simply no.



Finally, someone that doesn't live in a holier than thou fairytale land where nobody baits or kills over the limit.   
Its everywhere and I'd bet that most on here know of the same things around them.  
You get the point and know how things would go if you tried to say anything to a game warden.


----------



## XIronheadX

fountain said:


> Finally, someone that doesn't live in a holier than thou fairytale land where nobody baits or kills over the limit.
> Its everywhere and I'd bet that most on here know of the same things around them.
> You get the point and know how things would go if you tried to say anything to a game warden.



So, hunting legally and obeying the regulations is now considered "holier than thou"? And we should brag about hunting with rogues?


----------



## fountain

I'm not saying that, but nobody on the internet ever knows anyone that's breaks the law.  Go back and look at the telecheck results....most beleive its 100% accurate as everyone reports their kills.  That simply isnt so.  Fact is,  that most dont report them.  Everyone should obey the laws and hunt within the legal limits, that's a fact.  It doesn't happen, thats another fact.  Only a few here seem to know folks that dont obide by these laws.  
Wonder where all that corn came from in the pics posted here?


----------



## XIronheadX

fountain said:


> I'm not saying that, but nobody on the internet ever knows anyone that's breaks the law.  Go back and look at the telecheck results....most beleive its 100% accurate as everyone reports their kills.  That simply isnt so.  Fact is,  that most dont report them.  Everyone should obey the laws and hunt within the legal limits, that's a fact.  It doesn't happen, thats another fact.  Only a few here seem to know folks that dont obide by these laws.
> Wonder where all that corn came from in the pics posted here?



If I know someone like that, I won't know them for long. I agree on the telecheck. Have I known it in the past? Yep. I've had my suspicions on a couple, I haven't caught them yet though.


----------



## Covehnter

sman said:


> If they are worried about us killing too many ban full strut decoys.  I'd go out on a limb and say the harvest drops 30 to 40%.  Then have game wardens give the lakes a break until mid April. Have em worry about turkeys and baiting the first 2 weeks. 2 of the birds I killed this year were full of corn.



This ^^.



Buckman18 said:


> Ok ok, you got me...
> 
> 1 good nesting year and all this talk goes away quickly...


 
Absolutely.


----------



## XIronheadX

https://georgiawildlife.com/sites/d...ies/turkey/TurkeyProductionSurveyForm2015.pdf

I'm sure BBond or someone will be thru to post this at some point. Just ran across the poult survey.


----------



## earlyspur

Gaswamp said:


> Do you ever hunt with them ?



Not in the past 5 or 6 years. I have hunted with all 4 of them at individual times in the past 15-20 years, but still maintain contact and talk turkey (Although it gets quite testy sometimes with the conflict of interest). We harvested gobblers as well. To my knowledge none of them were over the limit at that time, but who knows.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Now howmy gonna keep up with when my anniversary is? (May 16th).
For 20 seasons, it's always been the day after turkey season ends.


----------



## antharper

fountain said:


> I'm not saying that, but nobody on the internet ever knows anyone that's breaks the law.  Go back and look at the telecheck results....most beleive its 100% accurate as everyone reports their kills.  That simply isnt so.  Fact is,  that most dont report them.  Everyone should obey the laws and hunt within the legal limits, that's a fact.  It doesn't happen, thats another fact.  Only a few here seem to know folks that dont obide by these laws.
> Wonder where all that corn came from in the pics posted here?



You sir are not alone , I promise that !


----------



## Gaswamp

earlyspur said:


> Not in the past 5 or 6 years. I have hunted with all 4 of them at individual times in the past 15-20 years, but still maintain contact and talk turkey (Although it gets quite testy sometimes with the conflict of interest). We harvested gobblers as well. To my knowledge none of them were over the limit at that time, but who knows.



since you ain't hunting with them then there ain't too much you can do but try and be a good influence.  But it sure is hard to change some folks thinking when it comes to stuff like that


----------



## GLS

One thing I've noticed among the birds my friends and  have killed the past few seasons is more 3 year and older birds than in years past.  In other words, not many two year old birds the last few seasons.   I think the old adage that spring gobbler hunting doesn't impact the population needs to be re-evaluated in regards to limits and length of season.  Something is working against that old adage.  Gil


----------



## XIronheadX

GLS said:


> One thing I've noticed among the birds my friends and  have killed the past few seasons is more 3 year and older birds than in years past.  In other words, not many two year old birds the last few seasons.   I think the old adage that spring gobbler hunting doesn't impact the population needs to be re-evaluated in regards to limits and length of season.  Something is working against that old adage.  Gil



Mine too. I'd say 90 percent or better over the last 7 yrs are 3 or older. I thought it was how I'd adjusted my hunting style. Older and more patient, lol. Could be the hatches and what birds are available.


----------



## kmckinnie

I saw a lot more jakes this year.


----------



## Nicodemus

GLS said:


> One thing I've noticed among the birds my friends and  have killed the past few seasons is more 3 year and older birds than in years past.  In other words, not many two year old birds the last few seasons.   I think the old adage that spring gobbler hunting doesn't impact the population needs to be re-evaluated in regards to limits and length of season.  Something is working against that old adage.  Gil





I`ve noticed that on my birds over the last several years too, Gil.


----------



## Gut_Pile

I also agree. I have only rolled over a couple 3/4” spurred gobblers the past few springs


----------



## stonecreek

I can only speak for my local population of birds but did see an increase in birds this year. Both while hunting and what was in fields. The last day of the season seen a couple mature birds strutting in field next to house. Richard


----------



## spurrs and racks

*makes me wonder*

who is hunting boss gobblers and who is happy killing 3/4" spur 2 year olds.

 A big difference between the challenge of hunting the 2 different birds.

s&r


----------



## Gut_Pile

Take the boss gobbler talk elsewhere

This thread is about all turkeys, not the mythical ones you create in your mind


----------



## turkeykirk

spurrs and racks said:


> who is hunting boss gobblers and who is happy killing 3/4" spur 2 year olds.
> 
> A big difference between the challenge of hunting the 2 different birds.
> 
> s&r



Let me know how you tell the boss gobbler from the 3/4” 2 years old . If he comes in with a long beard I’ll take him. My old eyes have enough time seeing my sights much less trying to see the length of his spurs!


----------



## bowboy1989

i didnt know this thread was about snitches


----------



## fountain

turkeykirk said:


> Let me know how you tell the boss gobbler from the 3/4” 2 years old . If he comes in with a long beard I’ll take him. My old eyes have enough time seeing my sights much less trying to see the length of his spurs!



Spot on.  Although, I get a kick out of the ones that talk of calling gobblers into less than 20 yards and looking at spurs before shooting.   It comes up every year.  

If I can see a full fan or a dangling beard...although I typically look for the fan because the beard can be deceiving every once in a while..I'm shooting


----------



## mguthrie

GLS said:


> One thing I've noticed among the birds my friends and  have killed the past few seasons is more 3 year and older birds than in years past.  In other words, not many two year old birds the last few seasons.   I think the old adage that spring gobbler hunting doesn't impact the population needs to be re-evaluated in regards to limits and length of season.  Something is working against that old adage.  Gil





XIronheadX said:


> Mine too. I'd say 90 percent or better over the last 7 yrs are 3 or older. I thought it was how I'd adjusted my hunting style. Older and more patient, lol. Could be the hatches and what birds are available.



Sooo. Were they born 3 year olds. Over 7 years you had 7 hatchs. Surely there were some jakes and 2 year olds in those hatchs.


----------



## spurrs and racks

*sure*

"Take the boss gobbler talk elsewhere

This thread is about all turkeys, not the mythical ones you create in your mind "


when you get the idea, you will be able to tell the difference between the two....from the truck....from the sign he leaves.....from the ground he commands as his own....from the hens he calls his own.

you still have much to learn

s&r


----------



## kmckinnie

I’m learning more already.


----------



## Buckman18

spurrs and racks said:


> you still have much to learn
> 
> s&r



You forgot to add ‘Grasshopper.’ 

I STILL say there is no statewide turkey population crisis. This thread is about as pointless as TSS in a 12 gauge.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Buckman,
I'm honestly curious and I'm not trying to berate or downgrade your opinion, I just want to know.

How often do you travel from the N GA Mountains? How often have you spent time in the piedmont, upper coastal, and lower coastal plains of GA? Especially in the months of February to May?


----------



## Gut_Pile

Here's a "boss gobbler" for you s&r

This gobbler dominated a 40 acre pasture for 3 seasons. Always had a ton of hens and rarely gobbled. A good friend of mine finally got in his way this season. 

He barely had just over 1" spurs and is a known 4+ year old gobbler. Not a "boss" by your standards though.


----------



## XIronheadX

mguthrie said:


> Sooo. Were they born 3 year olds. Over 7 years you had 7 hatchs. Surely there were some jakes and 2 year olds in those hatchs.



I think the point of reference is the older birds outnumbering the younger ones. So, not many 2 yr olds are coming to the call. I'm just as curious as anyone. Between me and my son maybe 3 2 yr olds died in the time frame. The other two gentlemen can explain their version. 

Maybe it's the hen population, maybe it's the production in general. 

To be honest, The places I've hunted the last 10 yrs have good turkey population. And we let a group of more than likely 2 yr old birds walk off the second weekend this year. I'd rather hunt turkeys than sit at home with a limit most of the season.

Anyone else got a comment?


----------



## Gut_Pile

I've got plenty


----------



## XIronheadX

Gut_Pile said:


> I've got plenty



I do too. I just wanted to discuss turkeys. lol. Without "were they born 3 yr olds".


----------



## Buckman18

Gut_Pile said:


> Buckman,
> I'm honestly curious and I'm not trying to berate or downgrade your opinion, I just want to know.
> 
> How often do you travel from the N GA Mountains? How often have you spent time in the piedmont, upper coastal, and lower coastal plains of GA? Especially in the months of February to May?



This year just twice. On youth weekend I called in three (3) longbeards for my 10 year old. And on opening weekend I called one in for myself.

Last year, 3 weekends. Called in two for my buddy, two for myself, and one for my then 9 year old. 

Piedmont, Mcduffie County. Mountains are less target rich, but will make a hunter out of you.


----------



## Gut_Pile

The data would say different.

For three years in a row now, the Ridge & Valley and Blue Ridge area of the state are the only regions of the state that average over 100 birds per county.

This year, the 14 counties (8% of the state) that make up those two areas, made up for 14% of the total harvest.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Did you hunt the piedmont area throughout the past 10 years? Again, just asking.


----------



## Buckman18

Gut_Pile said:


> The data would say different.
> 
> For three years in a row now, the Ridge & Valley and Blue Ridge area of the state are the only regions of the state that average over 100 birds per county.
> 
> This year, the 14 counties (8% of the state) that make up those two areas, made up for 14% of the total harvest.



My hunting club is surrounded by hunting clubs, and nobody was down there hunting opening weekend. There are fewer turkey hunters now than in 2001 per the links I posted earlier. You can dispute the validity of the info on the links but in this entire thread no one has posted anything that was based on any kind of facts, research, or reporting... Again, reducing bag limits and season dates will have a net <1% impact other than reducing my time in the woods.

10 years ago I was in Wilkes County. 15 years ago I was in Warren County. 20 years ago I was MVP of the football team and was courting bodaciously blessed cheerleaders.


----------



## Gut_Pile

And overall you don't see a decline in the turkey population over the past 20, 10, and 5 years?


----------



## Ricochet

XIronheadX said:


> I know of a bunch that sit in blinds. Otherwise they'd never kill one Kmac.


LOL there is some truth there!


----------



## Ricochet

Gut_Pile said:


> Go ahead and plan on it
> 
> It's happening


Makes sense from what I saw this season. I have only killed 3 once in GA.


----------



## XIronheadX

Buckman18 said:


> 10 years ago I was in Wilkes County. 15 years ago I was in Warren County. 20 years ago I was MVP of the football team and was courting bodaciously blessed cheerleaders.



20 yrs ago I was already working on turkey hunting MVP. I got kicked off the team with a divorce. lol I let the former n laws have the place and packed my hunting stuff up and left the gobbling hen behind.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Buckman18 said:


> in this entire thread no one has posted anything that was based on any kind of facts, research, or reporting....



And I have posted plenty of fact if you go back and read with plenty of articles based off of research and reporting.

If you aren't seeing a decline that is awesome, but you are by far a minority and the RESEARCH goes against what you are seeing. What is causing it? I don't know, but I do know the DNR is going to TRY to do something about it.


----------



## Ricochet

Gut_Pile said:


> "I can't believe you hunt those things" go all spring and they post pics all throughout the year with dead gobblers in front of their blinds


LOL what's wrong with blinds Will? Just kidding, I rarely use them or decoys...I think we talked about that when we went hunting. We need to talk turkey hunting again soon. 

BTW, I just ordered 6 DP traps and going to get a depredation permit to set them out on my hunt club. I'm going to start putting a hurting on some raccoons and possums! You have much experience trapping?


----------



## fountain

^ it may be tough this time of year because of ants.  You may could use some oils as bait and put them around feed stations....but it's fun to try to catch them and helps


----------



## Gaswamp

looks like length will stay the same as well as bag limit for next year


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Rut row shaggy. The regs just came out and someone is going to be upset.


----------



## Buckman18

Gut_Pile said:


> And I have posted plenty of fact if you go back and read with plenty of articles based off of research and reporting.
> 
> If you aren't seeing a decline that is awesome, but you are by far a minority and the RESEARCH goes against what you are seeing. What is causing it? I don't know, but I do know the DNR is going to TRY to do something about it.



Where is Burke County? What region? How many turkeys were killed there?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

EastmanFireFighter said:


> Rut row shaggy. The regs just came out and someone is going to be upset.



Please report.  Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Gaswamp

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Please report.  Haven't seen it yet.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=920070


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

https://georgiawildlife.com/sites/d...regulations/GAHuntingSeasonDates2018–2019.pdf


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Thanks.  Why does it say (2018) in parentheses though?


----------



## fountain

Those are the dates and limit for the 2018 spring


----------



## Gaswamp

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Thanks.  Why does it say (2018) in parentheses though?



good question


----------



## fountain

Why isn't dove season approved?


----------



## mizzippi jb

Buckman18 said:


> My hunting club is surrounded by hunting clubs, and nobody was down there hunting opening weekend. There are fewer turkey hunters now than in 2001 per the links I posted earlier. You can dispute the validity of the info on the links but in this entire thread no one has posted anything that was based on any kind of facts, research, or reporting... Again, reducing bag limits and season dates will have a net <1% impact other than reducing my time in the woods.
> 
> 10 years ago I was in Wilkes County. 15 years ago I was in Warren County. 20 years ago I was MVP of the football team and was courting bodaciously blessed cheerleaders.



Somebody que up The Boss' Glory Days.......


----------



## mossyoakpro

Ricochet said:


> LOL what's wrong with blinds Will? Just kidding, I rarely use them or decoys...I think we talked about that when we went hunting. We need to talk turkey hunting again soon.
> 
> BTW, I just ordered 6 DP traps and going to get a depredation permit to set them out on my hunt club. I'm going to start putting a hurting on some raccoons and possums! You have much experience trapping?



JP...you will need more than a half dozen traps to make a difference.  LOL  That's a good start but trapping is addicting!!  You will have 10 dozen leg holds and 75 DP's before you know it!!  I'm speaking from experience...LOL


----------



## Gaswamp

mossyoakpro said:


> JP...you will need more than a half dozen traps to make a difference.  LOL  That's a good start but trapping is addicting!!  You will have 10 dozen leg holds and 75 DP's before you know it!!  I'm speaking from experience...LOL



Mike share with these guys what you have seen on that land u trapped regarding habitat and predator control as it relates to turkeys


----------



## mossyoakpro

Gaswamp said:


> Mike share with these guys what you have seen on that land u trapped regarding habitat and predator control as it relates to turkeys




You mean tell them that I have seen more turkeys and turkey sign there than anywhere I have ever been?  LOL

It is a very important part of management...work on taking out the nest predators, bobcats and coyotes and they will thrive.  I've seen it first hand.


----------



## spurrs and racks

*Here's a "boss gobbler" for you s&r*

Bottom line...

I don't hunt satellite birds

s&r


----------



## kmckinnie

Holly Cow !


----------



## au7126

That is the conclusion from UGA study on BFGrant. Possums, coons and coyotes wiped all nest sites they were watching and one hen set another batch of eggs and they were destroyed.


----------



## Gut_Pile

spurrs and racks said:


> Bottom line...
> 
> I don't hunt satellite birds
> 
> s&r



What would make you think that bird was a satellite bird?


----------



## kmckinnie

GP
What is a satilite Bird ?


----------



## kmckinnie

Thank you GP for the data u share and try to collect


----------



## spurrs and racks

*first ....*

early season he has no hens and carries fellow gobblers of his age or jakes in his company....dead give away.

Calling a love sick two year old to the gun is not for me. 

Calling a boss gobbler to the gun at high noon or latter after his hens have become uninterested in his love dances, he comes in like a hant making no noise at all, and can pick you off a tree at a 100 yards because he knew exactly where you were calling from, down to the tree you are hiding behind.

Those are the gobblers that are fun to hunt. 

The one's that take you WAY more than the first set-up of the season.

The one that doesn't fly down until 8:30 or 9 in the morning. The one that doesn't fly down until one of his hens walks up under his tree in the morning and looks up at him.

The one that you lay awake at night thinking of how to bush wack him because he pays NO attention to your calling.

And my all time favorite, the one that doesn't gobble at all, and the only sign he leaves you is a track where he has walked.

those are the ones I like to hunt.

s&r


----------



## XIronheadX

kmckinnie said:


> GP
> What is a satilite Bird ?



A bird with an antenna you can hear gobble on your smartphone.


----------



## XIronheadX

I understand what S&R is saying. I always like to hunt the bird I can't kill. Sometimes I do. Most times I don't. Hens usually get them killed.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Yeah, everyone likes to go to battle with a bird.

A bird that does all those things is not always a big gobbler. I would say more than often they are not because the turkey he is describing is one that is SCARED. I've battled many gobblers that do all the things listed above in s&r's post only to roll them over and they be a 2yr old. I'm sure many of us have.

I've had birds do all the opposite and run in gobbling their brains out and they have 1 1/4-1 1/2" spurs.

There are no absolutes in turkey hunting.


----------



## Gut_Pile

To say you can tell how big a turkey is by how he acts is ignorance at it's finest.


----------



## XIronheadX

Gut_Pile said:


> To say you can tell how big a turkey gobbles by how he acts is ignorance at it's finest.



You can tell a lot about the maturity of a turkey by how he acts.


----------



## fountain

spurrs and racks said:


> early season he has no hens and carries fellow gobblers of his age or jakes in his company....dead give away.
> 
> Calling a love sick two year old to the gun is not for me.
> 
> Calling a boss gobbler to the gun at high noon or latter after his hens have become uninterested in his love dances, he comes in like a hant making no noise at all, and can pick you off a tree at a 100 yards because he knew exactly where you were calling from, down to the tree you are hiding behind.
> 
> Those are the gobblers that are fun to hunt.
> 
> The one's that take you WAY more than the first set-up of the season.
> 
> The one that doesn't fly down until 8:30 or 9 in the morning. The one that doesn't fly down until one of his hens walks up under his tree in the morning and looks up at him.
> 
> The one that you lay awake at night thinking of how to bush wack him because he pays NO attention to your calling.
> 
> And my all time favorite, the one that doesn't gobble at all, and the only sign he leaves you is a track where he has walked.
> 
> those are the ones I like to hunt.
> 
> s&r


 

Do you shoot one if he comes in and isnt the ONE that you describe above?


----------



## Ricochet

fountain said:


> ^ it may be tough this time of year because of ants.  You may could use some oils as bait and put them around feed stations....but it's fun to try to catch them and helps


Ah, that's a good point! We have a ton of them around here.


----------



## fountain

In the end...who really cares.  Were out there to kill turkeys.  It's not a deer where you can watch them and age them and look at racks and body size

We can typically see body size and a red head and that's it.  You're full of it if you say you call them in and shoot by age, that's putting it plainly. You call a gobbler in to 35 yards through a mixed hardwood bottom and tell me you can age him....you cant and you dont know "who" it is when you pull the trigger.   

We're Turkey hunting, not qdm deer hunting....and certainly not qdm turkey hunting.  Not possible.

I'm with will, I have chased some that fit just about all the descriptions above..and finally kill him and it be a 2 year old.  

We're out there for the love of the hunt.  For me, only a wild,  mature, gobbler can give me that kind of chase with all the highs and lows mixed in.  It's an obsession.

Saying that...I'm also out to help them as much as I can.  By that, I mean helping better the habitat they live in, helping give them extra food with plots and helping to better their overall environment any way I can.  Numbers are down and I'm all for helping in any way...even if it means lowering the limits and cutting the season


----------



## Ricochet

mossyoakpro said:


> JP...you will need more than a half dozen traps to make a difference.  LOL  That's a good start but trapping is addicting!!  You will have 10 dozen leg holds and 75 DP's before you know it!!  I'm speaking from experience...LOL


LOL That's what I'm afraid of Mike! I'll give it ago over the summer and I bet I will add more traps before December. The fellas in the hunt club have a few as well. 



mossyoakpro said:


> You mean tell them that I have seen more turkeys and turkey sign there than anywhere I have ever been?  LOL
> 
> It is a very important part of management...work on taking out the nest predators, bobcats and coyotes and they will thrive.  I've seen it first hand.


Ah, good to hear...more turkey sign is pure goodness!


----------



## Gut_Pile

XIronheadX said:


> You can tell a lot about the maturity of a turkey by how he acts.



Turkeys have tendencies. But they do not all act the same. Some days they act stupid, some days they don't.

The biggest turkey I have ever killed got his butt whooped in a power line by a jake (yes I said jake) then ran 300 yards straight away from the jake and his hens to my yelping and I killed him at 15 yards. In my mind he was a two year old when I shot him....

Nope, he had 1 3/8" spurs, 4 beards, and weighed almost 19 pounds.


----------



## Ricochet

fountain said:


> In the end...who really cares.  Were out there to kill turkeys.  It's not a deer where you can watch them and age them and look at racks and body size
> 
> We can typically see body size and a red head and that's it.  You're full of it if you say you call them in and shoot by age, that's putting it plainly. You call a gobbler in to 35 yards through a mixed hardwood bottom and tell me you can age him....you cant and you dont know "who" it is when you pull the trigger.
> 
> We're Turkey hunting, not qdm deer hunting....and certainly not qdm turkey hunting.  Not possible.
> 
> I'm with will, I have chased some that fit just about all the descriptions above..and finally kill him and it be a 2 year old.
> 
> We're out there for the love of the hunt.  For me, only a wild,  mature, gobbler can give me that kind of chase with all the highs and lows mixed in.  It's an obsession.
> 
> Saying that...I'm also out to help them as much as I can.  By that, I mean helping better the habitat they live in, helping give them extra food with plots and helping to better their overall environment any way I can.  Numbers are down and I'm all for helping in any way...even if it means lowering the limits and cutting the season


Amen, well said!


----------



## kmckinnie

Gut_Pile said:


> Turkeys have tendencies. But they do not all act the same. Some days they act stupid, some days they don't.
> 
> The biggest turkey I have ever killed got his butt whooped in a power line by a jake (yes I said jake) then ran 300 yards straight away from the jake and his hens to my yelping and I killed him at 15 yards. In my mind he was a two year old when I shot him....
> 
> Nope, he had 1 3/8" spurs, 4 beards, and weighed almost 19 pounds.



I rember that bird.


----------



## spurrs and racks

*Ignorant?*

To say you can tell how big a turkey is by how he acts is ignorance at it's finest. 
__________________
Proud member of the Tenth Legion Since 2004 

well be little a person you don't know anything about much less his skill level and woodsmanship.....

Is NOT of the legion

I promise you this, my house is full of BOSS gobbler beards and feet. And you will not find a single 2 year old hung up like a trophy.

I've been killing turkeys since 1968, and followed around behind a man who died with multiple large pickle jars full of long beards rubber banded together. I was taught well, you however, have much still to learn.

A proud member of the 10th legion since I was a child, and that was a long time ago. And for the record, I killed my 3 this year and the smallest spur  was 1 1/4" with a 10 1/2 " beard. Yes I have shot a 2 yr old, many times, none in a long, long time that I knew was 2 years old when I pulled the trigger.

A really good friend of mine calls me hunting "educated birds", he too says that it's not worth the effort. To each his own, I prefer to hunt the oldest, boss gobbler in the woods. Here is a tip, he has all the hens.

s&r


----------



## XIronheadX

fountain said:


> In the end...who really cares.  Were out there to kill turkeys.  It's not a deer where you can watch them and age them and look at racks and body size
> 
> We can typically see body size and a red head and that's it.  You're full of it if you say you call them in and shoot by age, that's putting it plainly. You call a gobbler in to 35 yards through a mixed hardwood bottom and tell me you can age him....you cant and you dont know "who" it is when you pull the trigger.
> 
> We're Turkey hunting, not qdm deer hunting....and certainly not qdm turkey hunting.  Not possible.
> 
> I'm with will, I have chased some that fit just about all the descriptions above..and finally kill him and it be a 2 year old.
> 
> We're out there for the love of the hunt.  For me, only a wild,  mature, gobbler can give me that kind of chase with all the highs and lows mixed in.  It's an obsession.
> 
> Saying that...I'm also out to help them as much as I can.  By that, I mean helping better the habitat they live in, helping give them extra food with plots and helping to better their overall environment any way I can.  Numbers are down and I'm all for helping in any way...even if it means lowering the limits and cutting the season



I don't think he's saying anything about body size, or judging them by qdm standards or age. I'd guess S&R has some age and he's spent a lot of time in the woods. He understands what birds do. I understand him perfectly. Where he probably differs in what you mentioned going out there "to kill turkeys", is he looks for the challenge of the bird thats hard to kill. It's a personal thing. I don't go turkey hunting to "kill" turkeys, myself. You also mentioned "for love of the hunt". That's what I go out there for. I'd rather not tag out, than miss hunting into May. The pursuit is all the fun.

There's a lot to be learned spending time in the woods than running to every gobble you hear. To see younger guys downplaying what the man knows from experience is kind of humorous to me. He makes perfect sense. S&R is the boss gobbler and y'all are his jakes.


----------



## kmckinnie

Well S&R wins the best turkey hunter contest. We didn’t know it was a contest, but he walked away with it. 

And to believe a young fellow such as gut pile got his feathers ruffled.


----------



## XIronheadX

kmckinnie said:


> Well S&R wins the best turkey hunter contest. We didn’t know it was a contest, but he walked away with it.
> 
> And to believe a young fellow such as gut pile got his feathers ruffled.



He ain't trying to win a contest, Kmac. He's passing on years of experience like the older generation does, but the kids sipping Koolaid have no desire to listen. lol . I've watched it a hundred times.


----------



## kmckinnie

Now back to the topic. How to increase the turkey population!

Critter control number 1


----------



## kmckinnie

XIronheadX said:


> He ain't trying to win a contest, Kmac. He's passing on years of experience like the older generation does, but the kids sipping Koolaid have no desire to listen. lol . I've watched it a hundred times.



Forgive me I was just hearing the insults I guess.


----------



## kmckinnie

I only killed 2yo s this year. I think BkW done killed the big ones.


----------



## XIronheadX

kmckinnie said:


> Forgive me I was just hearing the insults I guess.



Yep, they insult him a lot. No respect for their elders.


----------



## kmckinnie

I’m mostly a deer hunter and them pesky birds scratch up my food plots.


----------



## kmckinnie

XIronheadX said:


> Yep, they insult him a lot. No respect for their elders.



Thank you for reminding me of that !!


----------



## XIronheadX

kmckinnie said:


> I only killed 2yo s this year. I think BkW done killed the big ones.



My son shot a 2 yr old the last week of April. That ended our pursuit of ole bushy beard. He went on vacation and I went home dreaming of turkey hunting in May lol.


----------



## kmckinnie

I guess we type faster than we think straight at times.


----------



## Gut_Pile

I'm not doubting S&R has knowledge of turkeys. Nor am I saying anything to be disrespectful to an elder. 

I will agree that if I was looking at a group of turkeys, and watched them, I can usually pick out the bigger or biggest turkey. Hunting situations do not allow that, especially when shooting a turkey in the woods. I could maybe see it if you were okay with letting a potentially bigger gobbler walk off and not get shot, but I don't let measurements get in the way of what I see as a trophy turkey. All 2yr old and older gobblers are trophy's and I judge be experience, not the length of spurs. Therefore, I'm not going to try to study a gobbler in range. What is the fun in that?

But to say that older turkeys only do certain things makes no sense to me. The things he has listed out is what any gobbler at any given time can do.

Do older gobblers have different tendencies than young gobblers? Or course they do, but they all do stupid things at different times and just because they stay in the tree until 8:30 one day doesn't mean they are old. And just because they came in silent one afternoon doesn't mean they are old. And just because a turkey has a bunch of hens doesn't mean they are old.


----------



## PharmHunter

XIronheadX said:


> Yep, they insult him a lot. No respect for their elders.



Telling people they are saying, I'll use the word, "silly" things when they are definitely saying "silly" things is not being disrespectful or insulting.  It's simply pointing out the obvious.  

Not referencing anyone on this site with the following, but age does not automatically equal wisdom by default.

Now back to turkeys...
A friend killed one of the top scoring birds ever on record this year, in SC, and it acted like the most love sick two year old in the woods "that day'.  His behavior was not that of an old stud, but he most certainly was.

There's some interesting info in this article about spur length and beard length, age, etc too.  If anyone is interested...
http://www.ncwildlife.org/Portals/0/Hunting/Documents/History_Wild_Turkey_Management.pdf

#bossgobbler


----------



## mossyoakpro

Gut_Pile said:


> I'm not doubting S&R has knowledge of turkeys. Nor am I saying anything to be disrespectful to an elder.
> 
> I will agree that if I was looking at a group of turkeys, and watched them, I can usually pick out the bigger or biggest turkey. Hunting situations do not allow that, especially when shooting a turkey in the woods. I could maybe see it if you were okay with letting a potentially bigger gobbler walk off and not get shot, but I don't let measurements get in the way of what I see as a trophy turkey. All 2yr old and older gobblers are trophy's and I judge be experience, not the length of spurs. Therefore, I'm not going to try to study a gobbler in range. What is the fun in that?
> 
> But to say that older turkeys only do certain things makes no sense to me. The things he has listed out is what any gobbler at any given time can do.
> 
> Do older gobblers have different tendencies than young gobblers? Or course they do, but they all do stupid things at different times and just because they stay in the tree until 8:30 one day doesn't mean they are old. And just because they came in silent one afternoon doesn't mean they are old. And just because a turkey has a bunch of hens doesn't mean they are old.



Amen, I have seen what folks call a "super jake" be the dominant bird in the flock.  Beard/spur length has nothing to do with it....in my world, a full fan means a face full of Hevi Shot.  Ground check the rest.....JMO


----------



## XIronheadX

#bossgobbler #superjake #groundcheck It's been a day of learning.


----------



## antharper

Definitely a day of learning... I’ve been chasing these crazy birds for about 25 yrs and I’m sure I’ve killed over a 100 in my time and probably seen that many more die and still can’t age them and don’t really want to know how , I do know the difference between a Jake and a mature gobbler though !


----------



## XIronheadX

antharper said:


> Definitely a day of learning... I’ve been chasing these crazy birds for about 25 yrs and I’m sure I’ve killed over a 100 in my time and probably seen that many more die and still can’t age them and don’t really want to know how , I do know the difference between a Jake and a mature gobbler though !



I heard that. Been about 30 for me. You can't age them on the claw lol. But, if I get one on trail cam, or see one in deer season, I log a memory or two. If one pitches out late and the rest shut up. I make a note of that too. Sometimes you just know one by whoever groomed his beard.


----------



## Buckman18

This has been an interesting read today. Looks like the State is not changing the season dates nor the bag limit, and the reason they aren’t making this change is because it would equate to a net <1% change in the overall turkey population. The season has been the same for decades. I love my State!

@xironheadx: you’ve gotta watch out for those gobbling hens!

@S&R: I like to try for those boss Toms also, especially in May.


----------



## XIronheadX

Buckman18 said:


> This has been an interesting read today. Looks like the State is not changing the season dates nor the bag limit, and the reason they aren’t making this change is because it would equate to a net <1% change in the overall turkey population. The season has been the same for decades. I love my State!
> 
> @xironheadx: you’ve gotta watch out for those gobbling hens!
> 
> @S&R: I like to try for those boss Toms also, especially in May.



She wandered off thank goodness. 

Private land that pays attention to their turkey population, and improves the odds will have turkeys. Public places are another story. 

The boss is out there.


----------



## sea trout

mossyoakpro;1122043....in my world said:
			
		

> AMEN!   Finally, another hunter I can relate to!


----------



## Barebowyer

Fountain is absolutely right about "IT" being everywhere!  Let's just say there are no trespassers and road hunters too. While we're at it, let's ban everyone from sitting in box stands too when they deer hunt, etc.  It is not up to us to set the legal means of taking game, just to follow what is set.  If someone shoots them from a blind, who cares as long as they're within the law, etc.  Who cares if any of you killed "7 birds" or whatever, that just makes you immature and lacking somewhere else in your life, etc.  That doesn't make you a better hunter than anyone else!  There is more to hunting than just the killing and I kill plenty and enjoy doing so.  But at what expense do we do this as individuals?  Guarantee you most of the guys commenting on here about banning blinds, etc enjoy deer hunting in a box blind, treestand, or even enjoy a nice food plot or corn feeder on their property? Point Made!  Just follow the rules and enjoy the woods...teach your children correctly and someday we will have less poachers, trespasser, thieves, etc out here!!!! for those of you that do, hats off to you!


----------



## Worlldbeater

Gut Pile, as many twists and turns as this thread has had I would hate to see the replies if you started a thread about deer bag limit reduced and the season shortened. 
I have been turkey hunting 41 years and still have a lot to learn.  I hunted with a video camera, box call and slate call only for 7 years in the late 80s and early 90s.(no gun)  I carried that camera until it wore out.  During that time I learned more about turkeys than I had carrying a gun. I have videos of most every turkey hunting situation including poachers.  My friends could not believe I left my gun at home those years.  I was lucky to have a cousin that taught me to turkey hunt.  To this day he is the best hunter I have ever known.


----------



## kmckinnie

I got a pic of a poacher this year. Got most of the tag good shots of the truck and a side profile of him. 
He walked a lot of the place. I think he was chasing the bird I called the Ninja.


----------



## The mtn man

Nicodemus said:


> A good many of them are my kinfolk all through that country. That bunch of rogues spans 175 years or more. I know this for a fact.
> 
> Mean too.



Every rural county has those.


----------



## The mtn man

GLS said:


> One thing I've noticed among the birds my friends and  have killed the past few seasons is more 3 year and older birds than in years past.  In other words, not many two year old birds the last few seasons.   I think the old adage that spring gobbler hunting doesn't impact the population needs to be re-evaluated in regards to limits and length of season.  Something is working against that old adage.  Gil



I started noticing that around 10 years ago in nc mtns. Almost every bird I shot had spurs at least 1-1/8 inches or longer.


----------



## Ricochet

mossyoakpro said:


> Amen, I have seen what folks call a "super jake" be the dominant bird in the flock.  Beard/spur length has nothing to do with it....in my world, a full fan means a face full of Hevi Shot.  Ground check the rest.....JMO


Well said Mike!


----------



## The mtn man

spurrs and racks said:


> early season he has no hens and carries fellow gobblers of his age or jakes in his company....dead give away.
> 
> Calling a love sick two year old to the gun is not for me.
> 
> Calling a boss gobbler to the gun at high noon or latter after his hens have become uninterested in his love dances, he comes in like a hant making no noise at all, and can pick you off a tree at a 100 yards because he knew exactly where you were calling from, down to the tree you are hiding behind.
> 
> Those are the gobblers that are fun to hunt.
> 
> The one's that take you WAY more than the first set-up of the season.
> 
> The one that doesn't fly down until 8:30 or 9 in the morning. The one that doesn't fly down until one of his hens walks up under his tree in the morning and looks up at him.
> 
> The one that you lay awake at night thinking of how to bush wack him because he pays NO attention to your calling.
> 
> And my all time favorite, the one that doesn't gobble at all, and the only sign he leaves you is a track where he has walked.
> 
> those are the ones I like to hunt.
> 
> s&r



I'm not trying to be disrespectful, but the bird you are describing sounds like the bird that has had his tail whipped a few times, or has been carrying around some #5 shot in his legs. I watched a gobbler at a farm a few years ago that had a slew of hens all to himself. Opening day of season I witnessed 3 jakes nearly pull his head off and they sent him packing, I killed him the next day on the same ridge, he came running in without saying a word to my call, bright red head and all, acting nervous, no strutting, just ran down the ridge, stopped in front of me and started frantically clucking, he was a goodun too as far as spurs go. I too like to find those mid-late morning birds that have lost their hens after they split up. Usually if they gobble they die, I don't even go much early anymore, I just sleep in, not joking. I've only turkey hunted for about 30 years, and I know you've seen more than I have, but I have seen all kinds of gobblers act all kinds of ways, if they gobble and come, have a full fan and a beard, they die in front of my 1187.


----------



## Mark K

Curious if this study was public land or private? Saw more turkeys this year on both than in years past. And lots of jakes. I don’t see where shortening the season or lowering the limit will help for reasons stated already, but predator trapping/hunting would. 
I’ve noticed signs on public land this past season of trapping going on in some of the areas. If DNR would open that to the public and encourage trapping on private lands as well then we might see some change in the study...less predators equals more prey.


----------



## Mark K

Wow at the comments. 
Some preach that the data is on point then when showed data that conflicts with what’s said then that data is flawed. 
The only way to change the population that produces the “data” they are looking for is to close the season for a couple of years. 
The only other option is to encourage “self management” and predator control. 
Three of us hunt 2700ac. Guess how many birds we kill each year...three! Yep, one each and then move on to other land. The week before season ended while riding on the property to check some traps I saw 3 stud gobblers. I called them to within 50 yards of my truck while sitting in it. That’s 3 more for next year. Along with the 9 different jakes I’ve seen this year, next year should be another banner year!
Yes, we could probably all kill our limit there, but why? There’s umpteen WMA’s around the state loaded with turkeys. Especially in the Southwest part of the state. No, you won’t see or hear them from the roads or sitting at the gates, but they are there. 
You want more turkeys on your private lands? Start trapping. Everyone is too busy deer hunting and complaining about no deer, lol. Trapping coons is as easy as ever now. A 5 year old can set DP’s all up and down a creek and take 30 coons easy during the season, even if you wait until deer season is over. Coyote trapping is allowed year round here in Georgia. Which means right now when poults are hatching and fawns are dropping. Wonder how many deer and turkey hunters pass on a coyote because they didn’t want to “ruin” there deer/turkey hunt, But yet encourage the Government to take away days and limits. 
I’m with the crowd of if you don’t have the numbers on your land, don’t kill a limit!


----------



## XIronheadX

Right on, Mark. Like most people that love hunting turkeys, the kill part is anti climactic anyway. Our personal limits are less than what the state allows on big acreage. In the day and age of blasting full fans, ground checking them, and jakes whipping toms sporting 1 1/2 daggers, I guess it's hard to expect a whole lot out of turkey shooters.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Just because I don't pass on full fanned gobblers doesn't mean I don't manage the turkeys I hunt. Every club I am in has a "property limit" instead of "each member can kill 3 gobblers each".


----------



## Thunder Head

Looking back over the last 10 years.

 I average 2 birds a season. Ive killed almost all of them in April.

Looks like I'm still good to go.

I agree that these changes will have very little impact.


----------



## Timber1

Quit with the supplemental feeding. Keeping the birds bunched up and not letting them disperse to forage like nature intended invites disease and makes for easy pickings for all predators including humans. As far as harvest numbers reported vs actual harvest, the dnr hasn't a clue. Trying to micro manage wildlife resources with all their scientific mumbo jumbo is backfiring in their faces and I for one will not participate in their game.


----------



## Mark K

Timber1 said:


> Quit with the supplemental feeding. Keeping the birds bunched up and not letting them disperse to forage like nature intended invites disease and makes for easy pickings for all predators including humans. As far as harvest numbers reported vs actual harvest, the dnr hasn't a clue. Trying to micro manage wildlife resources with all their scientific mumbo jumbo is backfiring in their faces and I for one will not participate in their game.


Where do you live where turkeys “bunch up” around feeders/feed?
We feed year round and may get a picture every 4 or 5 days of a turkey and they roost near one of the feed locations. 
Down in SW Georgia you couldn’t “bait” turkeys if you tried, lol.


----------



## dfhooked

I have not read through 11 pages of replies yet, but has anyone realized that the state of Georgia has drastically changed and is Now very populated?  I grew up in Roswell when it was still the outskirts and this was the late 80’s and graduated high school in 94 in a still very remote metro Atlanta. I used to hunt Greene county in the early hay days of the lake Oconee development, one day my 4 wheeler trail was a subdivision road.

I think many people like to throw out lots of scenarios but the bottom line is habitat is being trashed from population growth and terrible forest management all based on the all mighty dollar. My advice to all that love to turkey hunt is to find a property away from Atlanta and that is large enough to manage the habitat and you will have gobbling. If your deer cams get a lot of coon pics or other predators then do your part and elimate that problem.  I no longer live in GA and drive 7 hours to get in battles with the turkey ninjas on my Crawford county farm so I have skin in this game. Although it’s the birds are who are laughing now with post season gobbles. 

Nesting conditions are key same as with ducks. Do your part where you can and rid all predators.

Note- I did not kill a turkey this season but I have to drive 7 hours to my farm. We identified 5 ninja turkeys that gobble their r head off from the limb in sight yet disappear. There are now 4 ninjas,  we will Win next year thAts my plan. What ever measure the is needed, fanning , blinds for kids, box stands for old men, it doesn’t matter where you sit if a 4 shot hits their head and they flop. The tactics and blinds are not the problem.  The issue is not how someone kills a bird, the issue is what has impacted the population. Stay woke folks.


----------



## Tom Talker

Gut_Pile said:


> Just because I don't pass on full fanned gobblers doesn't mean I don't manage the turkeys I hunt. Every club I am in has a "property limit" instead of "each member can kill 3 gobblers each".



I hope you are right about the shortened season and limit reduction. We have to do something in Georgia now! There are many more factors affecting the turkey population now than we had 15-20 years ago. Predator explosion, chicken manure, burning at the wrong time, armadillo's that didn't exist in most part of the state, fewer coon hunters. Not to mention what impact the number of hunters with feeding programs and what the turkeys are consuming in feed. 20 years ago, you could see turkeys in the fields and food plots all over the place. It is a Very rare occasion that you will see a strutting bird in a field today.


----------



## Jnort9

I’m fairly new to turkey hunting compared to most here (3-4 years with my wings under me so to speak).   I finally learned the ropes and started killing a few birds, even a couple limit years. I had a friend that I felt should be limiting out every year and wasn’t.  He’d always talk about seeing gobblers and I knew he was, yet he didn’t often pull the trigger. Finally I realize he likes the sport of hunting and loving the game, more than just killing. I get it now. I had a single bird often on my measly 7 acres this year fairly often.   Only gobbler I saw or heard within anywhere close.  Thanks to my friend’s influence, that bird will hopefully be around next year.  Maybe it’s time we all realize if we love the hunt so much, we don’t always have to kill every bird. Leave some to seed.  These birds are vulnerable to practically every kind of predator out there.   Shouldn’t we all be doing something?    Just my humble opinion. I’m going to pick up a coon trap now!!


----------



## DRBugman85

WHINNING  about the season dates are to long and taking limits away is ludachrist,We have more turkeys in the woods than we have seen in a long time in South Georgia,We have seen more hens with poults and very few morning did we not hear gobbling for 1 reason Predators control and food plots on the property's we lease on the WMAS I hunted as a (caller only) we heard and worked gobblers 4 out of 7 mornings that's  from letting the whackers leave ABOUT 9 am  and letting the wood settle down. The WEATHER  (rain) + predators has a toll on poults not killing gobblers and in South Georgia we had gobblers GOBBLING at the end of February and we found nesting hens all of March. Turkey hunting is the NEW fad with YouTube and hunting shows on the Internet and WHACKERS watch and think I can do this with 500 pounds of CORN and a shotgun,decoys and a blind they think that is the way what a joke.The true turkey hunter will learn as much as he can about habitat and habits of the spring gobbler,roost feeding and strutting areas then hopefully can be where the bird wants to be are close enough to work him to the call/gun/ camera.


----------



## 3chunter

Changing dates and limits will do nothing.  Habitat and predator management is the key.  If I am spending hundreds of dollars managing predators every year and joe the public hunter isn’t doing crap then why should my limit be the same as his?  Restricting should be last resort.  My opinion is if everyone killed a few  coons and bobcats then that would help way more than a limit or season change would.


----------



## Jack Ryan

Best thing any DNR could do for hunting is STOP begging people who don't hunt and don't care about hunting to pick it up and start hunting.

Those people are just an extra pressure on the availability of land to hunt and soon as they fail once they start wanting special days, new rules, different rules, and start trying to turn it in to what ever thing they failed at last. "Why can't I bait? Why can't I use this rifle or that rifle. They shoot 'em all so I can't kill one..."


----------



## 3chunter

I think it’s crazy to have the mindset “well I don’t kill/ can’t kill but one or so a year so I’m ok with it”. That’s ridiculous.  Restrictions without reasoning is ridiculous. Restrictions that won’t change anything is even more ridiculous.


----------



## XIronheadX

3chunter said:


> I think it’s crazy to have the mindset “well I don’t kill/ can’t kill but one or so a year so I’m ok with it”. That’s ridiculous.  Restrictions without reasoning is ridiculous. Restrictions that won’t change anything is even more ridiculous.



I think the reasoning is they aren't seeing any turkeys. Public turkey hunting and small tract hunting is failing it appears. Habitat, predators, too many hunters, weather. Add it up how you want. I hope I don't have to pay the price for fools.


----------



## spurrs and racks

the turkey hunting will improve when 3/4 of the wantabe's  quit and go back to fishing.

s&r


----------

